# Why is my Mozzarella bland?



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I just made mozzarella with my goat's milk for the first time. The process went great, but the cheese has very little flavor. No goaty flavor, no cheesy flavor, no flavor at all. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it is bland partly because there is no culture (Did you do the citric acid method?) and partly because that is just what mozzerella is.
You can add sharpness with lipase powder. Also - be sure to salt it during thre stretch - it is still very mild, but not horribly bland.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I did do the citric acid to start. Also the salt.

I will order Lipase.

Thank you so much! This is a new adventure.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Our jersey milk mozzarella was always bland.....really its just a bland cheese. Did you salt it?? I love it after we salt it, but before we salt it?? Blech.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I didn't salt it enough.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I made my first batch (this year), goats two weeks fresh. I thought it was blander than usual, just using citric acid and salt. I thought also it was that early lactation milk is low in acid as opposed to later lactation milk. Still edible though.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I culture 80* milk with buttermilk, 1/2c per gallon, for 45min to an hour before adding the citric acid and lipase and I use quite a bit of salt. It turns out very nice.

Christy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Christy,
I was wondering if I could do something like that with my goat milk yogurt...add it to the milk I'm going to make mozzarella with. Thanks! I'll try it!

Rose


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Rose,

The difference between using goat milk yogurt and goat milk butter milk for cheese making is that the yogurt is thermophilic (needs to incubate at temps over 95*) and buttermilk is mesophilic (incubates between 80* and 95*) You'll need to take that into consideration, because if you use yogurt and leave it at room temp you wont get the results you are looking for.

Christy


----------



## devdragon33 (Mar 8, 2007)

so what do you think the best process would be?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have starters for both that came with a cheesemaking kit.

Can you use yogurt to make mozzarella?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I think buttermilk is better for mozzarella. I use yogurt for Provolone made much the same way as mozz but with higher temps. and do use the lipase on both cheeses, yummmmm

Christy


----------



## devdragon33 (Mar 8, 2007)

can you PM me the recipies for the mozzarella and the provolone please Christy


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Try this one! 

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/recipe_mozprov.htm

Christy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------

